# Team lead calibration?



## StyleMaven1 (Aug 7, 2020)

I overheard etls saying that they had to input our team lead "calibration" soon, anyone know what that refers to? Is it like a mid year assessment?


----------



## allnew2 (Aug 7, 2020)

StyleMaven1 said:


> I overheard etls saying that they had to input our team lead "calibration" soon, anyone know what that refers to? Is it like a mid year assessment?


Yes sort of . To see where you are at and where they want you to be .I had mine today.


----------



## NKG (Aug 7, 2020)

My calibration is" how do we obsolete NKG"


----------



## StyleMaven1 (Aug 7, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> Yes sort of . To see where you are at and where they want you to be .I had mine today.


Thank you! That's what I thought it might be.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Aug 8, 2020)

I suppose it's slightly less cringeworthy than "status" as a verb.


----------



## Far from newbie (Aug 10, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> Yes sort of . To see where you are at and where they want you to be .I had mine today.


You ‘had’ yours ?  do you get talked to about it ?  Please clarify the purpose and results, what comes Out of it ?  I don’t remember this from years past, have I missed something ?


----------



## allnew2 (Aug 10, 2020)

Far from newbie said:


> You ‘had’ yours ?  do you get talked to about it ?  Please clarify the purpose and results, what comes Out of it ?  I don’t remember this from years past, have I missed something ?


Yes I had mine . Basically now they have these new reports specific to my department and my development and based on those reports and the Sd thoughts on me was that I was above and beyond . And what I need to “ improve” on is to let my peers fail and not do so much . And what they meant by it ( Plano set on time is my metric , as well  as brla , braq) is to not have my team do the rev and salesplaners. They get it that is my metric and they know that the reason we are 100% week is because I always stay ahead but I need to partner with my peers and let them know what workload they have and have them comunícate to me by when they will have it done preferably before the end of the week. 
this calibration review actually is going into work day it’s like a mid review so there’s no surprise for your yearly review lol.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Aug 11, 2020)

Time to adjust their nuts. Make sure they can shift gears smoothly when you need them to, and can change direction on a dime.


----------



## Meli4Target (Aug 11, 2020)

Think of it as a mid-year review. Back in the day it use to be known as a PCCI ( i think?) where we would go in talent management and review our selves, and discuss where we were with our yearly goals. You also talk about development (being promoted into the next role, switching roles, etc).


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 11, 2020)

Meli4Target said:


> Think of it as a mid-year review. Back in the day it use to be known as a PCCI ( i think?) where we would go in talent management and review our selves, and discuss where we were with our yearly goals. You also talk about development (being promoted into the next role, switching roles, etc).


These statuses are nothing like self review or “calibration”. At times it feels like straight Up coaching. They are weekly at my store.


----------



## Rastaman (Aug 11, 2020)

I know.  I feel the same way.  It seems like feedback is only negative now.  What happened to recognition? Or at least a balance of wins and opportunities?


----------



## Far from newbie (Aug 13, 2020)

Rastaman said:


> I know.  I feel the same way.  It seems like feedback is only negative now.  What happened to recognition? Or at least a balance of wins and opportunities?


So agree.  “Come to my office” makes me want to run out the front door !
Honestly doesn’t improve a thing but certainly crushes my will to try.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Dec 12, 2020)

Yep, there is no recognition. It’s just not a thing.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Dec 21, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> Yes I had mine . Basically now they have these new reports specific to my department and my development and based on those reports and the Sd thoughts on me was that I was above and beyond . And what I need to “ improve” on is to let my peers fail and not do so much . And what they meant by it ( Plano set on time is my metric , as well  as brla , braq) is to not have my team do the rev and salesplaners. They get it that is my metric and they know that the reason we are 100% week is because I always stay ahead but I need to partner with my peers and let them know what workload they have and have them comunícate to me by when they will have it done preferably before the end of the week.
> this calibration review actually is going into work day it’s like a mid review so there’s no surprise for your yearly review lol.



This is a really idiotic viewpoint.  Please do not let your peers fail.

I was a Plano (and about 20 other things) TL for a long time, there's nothing wrong with you carrying this workload if your team is able to maintain productivity and it isn't causing issues in other facets of their role.

Plano success is heavily dependent on having a leader with strong time management, teach your peers to manage their time in a way that allows them to slowly takeover this workload.  Set time goals and show them how to succeed.

Letting your peers fail will do nothing but make them bitter which gives you a shitty work environment, and then your stupid STL (and I base this on his completely idiotic viewpoint) will just ask you to cover the slack anyway, but this time you will not have planned to do so.


----------

